# Claw sinker ??



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I was looking around on e-bay and found a '' Hilt's brand claw sinker '' for sale, never heard of these, it's a flat triangle shaped sinker with a hollow center, anyone ever use these in the surf ?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

gotta picture?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm sorry but I don't know how to do that fancy stuff like posting pictures etc., but if you care to take the time, the sinkers ( which I bought) are item number 181057821751 on e-bay, I personally have never seen this type of sinker before, I have all the other types,may as well try this one too!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have used those weights in 1,2,3 and 4 ounce units. I do think they hold a little better, you can use less weight, than the common 3 or 4 sided pyramid. I didn't notice any other advantage to them except being unique.

I really wish someone in college would do an extensive study on fishing weights and test them in various conditions instead of testing lettuce to see if it feels pain or making a zero-gravity ketchup dispenser. Tax dollars ought to go into research that is meaningful.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting that picture of the various sinkers, they are the only types I have ever used, this flat triangle type intrigued me. I think the sinker study is a excellent idea, how about we both volunteer for the job, it should at least pay 100K each considering it would be a extensive study INCLUDING alcohol, what more could they ask for .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

that shape started out years back as duck decoy anchors... I'd not think they'd hold in a heavy surf real well but give'em a try...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

like this ...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

if its what surfchuncker posted,yes decoy anchor,and no they aint much in a heavy surf or hard current condition and they don't throw real well


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

poppop1 said:


> Thanks for posting that picture of the various sinkers, they are the only types I have ever used, this flat triangle type intrigued me. I think the sinker study is a excellent idea, how about we both volunteer for the job, it should at least pay 100K each considering it would be a extensive study INCLUDING alcohol, what more could they ask for .


Sounds like a plan now we just need to talk the government into funding this concept. I think we ought to tie it into somehow saving turtles or plovers so it will be guranteed.


----------

